# Entry door



## Sue H. (Oct 17, 2010)

I am replacing my front entry door. I have decided to paint the exterior side a red, what do I do with the interior side? Do I paint it to match my wall color or paint it white?


----------



## sam floor (Jun 27, 2009)

Whatever you like. There is no set rule and you will be looking at it.


----------



## H. A. S. (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, whatever you like.:yes:


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you have other trim or doors that are white? 

You can paint it any color that looks good with your decor. If it's wood, you could strip the paint off and stain it.


----------



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

I would stick with white


----------

